# Es werden komische Dateien im Home erstellt  (solved)

## MrTom

Seit der letzten Neuinstallation von Gentoo werden auf meinem Desktop einige komische Dateien in meinem Home erstellt. Diese Dateien kann ich löschen, haben 0 Bytes und komische Sonderzeichen bzw. andere werden nur als ? dargestellt. Mein System läuft sonst sehr stabil, keine Kernel-Panics oder so. Dateisystem ist es scheinbar nicht. Ist ja auch komisch, dass die Dateien genau in ~/ meines Users erstellt werden.

- Installationsbasis Gentoo 2004.1 (letzte Beta vor dem Release)

- Stage1-Installation (Kernel 2.6)

- Kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r2

- XFS-Dateisystem

Da ich ein Gewohnheitstier bin, ist alles andere am Rechner / System fast unverändert geblieben. Zum Teil habe ich meine alten Config einfach wieder in die Neuinstallation kopiert.Hab den Rechner nur neu installiert, da ich KDE, Gnome und einige Serveranwendungen zum Test drauf hatte und ich wieder "mein" kleines schlankes System haben wollte (und nun auch wieder hab)  :Smile: 

Programme, die ich fast täglich verwende:

- xfree 4.3.0-r5, Fluxbox

- aterm, screen, irssi, gmplayer, vim, xfe, rdesktop

- Natürlich die ganzen CDR-Tools (99% Console-Anwendungen: cdrdao, cdrecord, burncenter, abcde, cdparanoia und co. )

- Firebird, Gkrellm2, Sylpheed-Claws 0.9.7, amule

Alle Programme sollten die aktuelle stabile Version aus dem Portage-Tree haben. Amule ist wohl ein der wenigen Anwendungen auf meinem Rechner, von der ich solche Dinge erwarten würde. Allerdings lief amule zuvor (alte Installation) auch ohne diese "Nebeneffekte".

Und so sieht das ganze aus:

```
-rw-r--r--    1 tom      users           0 18. Mär 06:58 `gR??]®?0

-rw-r--r--    1 tom      users           0 16. Mär 22:10 `gR?Dõ­?&

-rw-r--r--    1 tom      users           0 12. Mär 06:43 `gR??M­?]

-rw-r--r--    1 tom      users           0 17. Mär 07:13 ?

-rw-r--r--    1 tom      users           0 20. Mär 13:38 ?

-rw-r--r--    1 tom      users           0 18. Mär 18:18 ?
```

Wenn ich unter der Console "ls ?" mache und dann 2x Tab drücke, wird als Dateiname folgendes angezeigt:

```
tom $ ls ?

^C ^E ^Q 
```

Die Zeiten sind auch OK. Mein Rechner läuft meistens 24 Stunden. So ab 6:45 Uhr bin  ich oft mal kurz vorm Rechner. Unterm Tag kann es schon mal passieren, dass ich mich über ssh draufschalte. Die Dateien werden also nicht unbedingt zu Zeiten erstellt, an den niemand am Rechner ist.

Ich lösche derzeit immer wieder die Dateien. Nach einiger Zeit sind dann wieder welche da. Im Forum etc. hab ich nichts gefunden. Allerdings bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, nach was ich da eigentlich suchen soll? 

In den Logs kann ich auch nichts finden. Da Roottail auf /var/log/everything/current (Metalog)  läuft, würde ich auch sofort was mitbekommen.

Mir ist auch kein Weg bekannt, herauszufinden, von welchem Programm eine Datei erstellt wurde? 

Eigentlich ist es bis jetzt nur ein Schönheitsfehler. Allerdings bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, ob die Anwendung, die evtl. diese Dateien erstellt, vielleicht auch anderen unbemerkten Unsinn treibt.

Komischer Fehler das...Last edited by MrTom on Sat Apr 24, 2004 11:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lolli78

hallo,

da hast du echt ein komisches problem. eine lösung hab ich nicht, aber ein paar ideen:

* sind das vielleicht unicode-dateinamen? mach mal "unicode_start" und schau dir dann das verzeichnis an.

* du wirst herausfinden wollen, welche programme zu den entsprechenden zeiten liefen. der kernel wird es eher nicht gewesen sein  :Smile:  da lässt sich sicher ein kleiner bash-überwachungsdämon schreiben...

lorenz.

----------

## ignatz

Hast einfach mal dein Dateisystem gecheckt? Könnte ja sein, dass es mit dem home verzeichnis zusammenhängt, weil du dafür eine extra partition/platet verwendest. Sieht wirklich n bissel strange aus. Mich würd noch interessieren ob die in relgemäßigen Abständen auftauchen und wenn, dann immer mit den gleichen Bezeichnungen und tauchen diese misteriösen files auch auf wenn du mit einem anderen user eingeloggt bist?

Grüßle

----------

## Lenz

Oh oh, das sieht nicht gut aus! Hatte das gleiche Problem auch schon mal. Ein Filesystem-Check wäre unbedingt angebracht! Ich hatte damals einige Fehler, danach war das Problem aber behoben  :Smile: . Hoffen wir das beste.

----------

## MrTom

Bis auf Boot, liegt alles auf dem gleichen Dateisystem / Partition. Deshalb ist es auch merkwürdig.

FS-Check hab ich schon gemacht, mach ich aber nochmals. Werde aber heute Abend evtl. wieder auf Reiserfs umstellen. Das war mir irgenwie lieber, als XFS. Liegt wohl daran, das alles im Zusammenhang mir Portage etwas langsamer geworden ist.  Wenn dann das Problem immer noch da ist, kann es ja nicht mehr am FS liegen.

----------

## MrTom

Hab gestern meine Platte gesichert, dann von XFS auf Reiserfs umstellt und die Daten wieder zurückgesichert. Hat alles ohne Probleme funktioniert.

So nun habe ich ein neues und frisches Filesystem, aber der "Fehler" ist schon wieder da:

```
-rw-r--r--    1 tom      users           0 23. Mär 07:13 `gR?ÔG¯?&
```

???????

----------

## ohoiza

das "`gR" in den dateinamen scheint ja öfters vorzukommen... es könnte also vielleicht was nützen, ein script hinzuhacken, das in möglichst kleinen zeitabständen "lsof" nach diesem string grept und, sollte es was finden, das dann loggt... so könntest du vielleicht den übeltäter entlarven...

allerdings dürfte dieser diese dateien nicht allzu schnell wieder schließen, sonst sind die chancen nicht grad hoch, dass lsof was findet (glaub ich jedenfalls  :Wink: )

----------

## MrTom

Hat sich erledigt. Liegt zu scheinbar wirklich an amule. Warum, wieso kann mir keiner sagen. Hab passiert unter bestimmten Umständen, wenn ich amule starte. Warten wir mal das nächste Update ab...

----------

